# TiVo to create DVR sans cable box



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

LAS VEGAS--TiVo plans to introduce a high-resolution digital video recorder and deliver programming over the Internet, in an effort to differentiate itself from recording services offered by cable and satellite providers, the company said Thursday.

Alviso, Calif.-based TiVo, perhaps the best-known maker of digital video recorders (DVRs), also said it will embrace the CableCard initiative, which allows televisions to link to digital cable systems without the use of a cable set-top box.

*More*


----------



## Moorebid (Jun 7, 2004)

And how exactly do they define "high-resolution?" *shrug* 10:1 says it's nowhere near HD.


----------



## JohnTivo (Jul 27, 2004)

The CC Tivo will record the signal directly from the cable feed. A true digital recording like the DirecTivos. As longs as the cable company is sending the channel in HD, the recording will be in HD.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

John, maybe reread the starting post?

Moore: HD DOES have a specific definition - at least as to resolution. The problem falls to the amount of LOSSY compression used in the transmission. If I were TiVo, and the medium is the internet, I would offer different levels of compression - just like is currently possible with things as mundane as the Windows Media Player, and other similar software.


----------

